# 15’ and 20’ Cantilever Security Gates $1,000



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

This is a heavy duty 35’X8’ Cantilever (sliding) gate that will be cut into 2 sections. Can be easily welded back together. It was taken out of a large storage facility. $1,000 per gate. Located in Willis, TX. Text two-8-one six-1-o 3-four-5-7


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Price drop. $900 per section. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

